# adderall



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

adderall helps me help my self a lot easier. i guess it helped me calm my mind so that i could resolve the conflicts. helped me be able to relax and helped me stay more focused with the present. i admitted myself into a psych hospital searching for help. i was prescribed anti-psychotics, lithium and celexa (anti-depressant). big mistake. found no help with those. but than again everyone reacts differently to medicines. but if you are some one who might get the same results from adderall as i do, it can help a lot. after going through many differnet drugs, from cocaine to xanax, the drugs that speed me up are actually relaxing for me. cocaine is way to expensive and dangerous, so i settled with adderall. but i want to say, i am still amazed by the affects i have from adderall. i want to say that it works wonders for me but i dont want to discredit all the improvements i recieved from becoming aware of the mental conflicts and learning to allow those conflicts to cease. like i said, adderall helps me help myself.


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I just picked up my second months supply of adderall 20mg's daily. I think it's a great med, I'm glad I started taking it. I, like you, feel more alert and relaxed. Seems like it kind of counteracts the groginess of the 1mg klonopin I take. My psych. also said it helps elevate the effects of my celexa as well.. I'm not sure about long term usage though, haven't really talked to him about that...


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

thats great, it can do wonders but not everyone reacts the same. if you feel like it helps you that much, we probably have similar affects. its cool too cause it gives me energy. i take it in the morning, feel good all day, and then go to sleep at night. i get about 6 to 8 hours of sleep a night. as much as it helps me i feel like my major improvement are from awareness and realizations. it just makes everything a lot easier. i take 30 mg a day usually. sometimes i dont take it at all.

but long term affects...i dont really have any but ive only been on it a few months. maybe thats not long enough, but i feel like it helps the most within the few hours after i take it. just got to be sure not to rely on it too much and become addicted. because ive read that it can be addicting.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i reacted very well do adderall. it made the brainfog much clearer and gave me motivation and i felt human! especially with adderall xr. however, i ran into a lot of issues with long-term use. just be careful is all i will say. it felt a bit like i imagine taking ecstasy would be like in the sense that the adderall helps you feel a lot a lot a lot and be in touch with things you haven't felt in a long time if ever. however, when your tolerance goes up, it takes more to reach that state and if or when you stop taking the adderall, the withdrawal causes a blunting of all emotions, at least for me. still, i'm surprised there aren't more people cheering for this drug on here because i believe there is some connection with dp. but a lot of people on here suffer with anxiety so that would be a bad drug choice for them.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

i agree. just like any drug. it can only help you help your self.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

never heard this name!


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

FoXS said:


> never heard this name!


its usually prescribed to treat "adhd". people with adhd find it difficult to focus, they are constantly distracted be thought. thats just a major symptom. interesting concept. it helps me be able to escape the cycle of conflicts, thus helping me relaxed.

no matter how well a drug helps me i keep in mind that it is actually helping me help my self. i see "depersonalization" more as a "spiritual conflict" that we learn to resolve. hope you know what i mean by "spiritual". i see "spirituality" as conscious development, or development towards becoming more aware or awakened.

the concept of "depersonalization" is very interesting because it has been written about in numerous religious text. bhagavad gita, christian bible, alchemy, tebetan book of the dead, and a lot of spiritual philosophys like the tao te ching, buddhist principles and ideas. those are only a few of the most popular ones.

i guess what im saying is that i dont see "depersonalization" as some kind of brain malfunction. if there are parts of the brain that arent functioning properly i think that can be explained by all the "mental conflict" and fear that one is experiencing which are causing the feelings of "depersonalization". just dont see any reason to worry about any kind of brain damage. all our conflicts causing the suffering can be resolved. and medicine can help us do that.


----------

